# just some pics



## mikmis (Jan 14, 2007)

its verry cold today and a good day to take some pics


----------



## mikmis (Jan 14, 2007)

2


----------



## mikmis (Jan 14, 2007)

3


----------



## mikmis (Jan 14, 2007)

4


----------



## mikmis (Jan 14, 2007)

5


----------



## mikmis (Jan 14, 2007)

6


----------



## mikmis (Jan 14, 2007)

7


----------



## mikmis (Jan 14, 2007)

8


----------



## madman (Jan 14, 2007)

het mon love the pharms druggist and beers great stuff mike


----------

